# New Barn and New Alpacas



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm sorry you and Felix lost his buddy. I look forward to following your thread and seeing Felix and his new friends.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

A picture of the 🦙??

I don't have one, but it seems like there are grooming parallels to poodles, like they can both have too knots.


----------



## Fluffy Poodle 4 (Nov 29, 2020)

This is an old picture of Felix freshly sheared. You can see it looks a lot like a Miami with a fluffy topknot, bracelets, and tail.








This is a picture from about a year ago of Felix and Burrito a few weeks before they were shorn.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. I love the top knot!
Looking forward to pictures of Felix's homecoming


----------



## Fluffy Poodle 4 (Nov 29, 2020)

FINALLY started on the new barn today! Between the wet spring and the passing of my dad (kidney cancer that spread to the lungs and did not respond to treatment), we just got around to building today. Below are some progress pictures for your viewing pleasure.


Walls framed up.









My talented roofing crew.









Side walls sheeted. We plan to do the roof and gable walls tomorrow.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Going good. Your title mentioned new alpacas - pictures please.


----------



## Fluffy Poodle 4 (Nov 29, 2020)

Introducing _los tres amigos _(the three friends)! I just brought them home about an hour ago in the back of my van.









Their names, in order from left to right in the picture below, are Carlito (brown), Felix (black), and Duncan (white).









Ahhhhh, I'm so happy! 😁 My boys are finally back home.

ETA: Also, a finished barn picture. I put 2 (one on each side of the roof) clear panels on the roof to add natural light.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

TIL I can get 3 alpacas in my van… dangerous knowledge for sure! 😍

They’re so handsome! Do they always wear collars? Where is Felix’s?


----------



## Fluffy Poodle 4 (Nov 29, 2020)

Starla said:


> TIL I can get 3 alpacas in my van… dangerous knowledge for sure! 😍
> 
> They’re so handsome! Do they always wear collars? Where is Felix’s?


Dangerous knowledge for sure and one of the main reasons I drive a minivan. 
As for the collars, it helps farms with more than one alpaca with the same color to distinguish between animals, especially after shearing. Similar to poodles, alpacas look like completely different animals after their haircuts. Felix had one, but he might have taken it off or lost the name tag. I can pick him out of a crowd though with his white markings. I plan on buying new collars for them to match the new halters I bought, but I don't think they'll wear the collars all the time.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I am in love with Felix - thanks for posting the pix


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Adorable. Alpacas in a van 🥰🤩😍🥰🤩😍🥰🤩😍💖💖💖💖💖!

ETA: "Today I'm 'valpackin'" 😉🤣😂.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Fluffy Poodle 4 said:


> Introducing _los tres amigos _(the three friends)! I just brought them home about an hour ago in the back of my van.
> View attachment 494326
> 
> 
> ...


There coats look like knitted sweaters! Adorable babies! The barn looks very nice too!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Just what I thought, Tom - Aran sweaters at that! Lovely animals.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Your barn is so pretty 😍!! How will the alpacas use it? Does it get covered in straw inside so they bed down, or is it for standing inside only? Your van pic has me wondering now! They are so darling, and I'm glad Felix has friends. Great work all of you ❤!


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

They are adorable! Like Streetcar I am curious about their barn and how they use it. Also, how do you get them in the van? I'm guessing you start that when they are young so they are accustomed to it?


----------



## Fluffy Poodle 4 (Nov 29, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> There coats look like knitted sweaters! Adorable babies! The barn looks very nice too!


It kind of does look like a knitted sweater. 😆 The alpaca clippers don't quite give the same finish as poodle clippers and scissors. 😉



Streetcar said:


> Your barn is so pretty 😍!! How will the alpacas use it? Does it get covered in straw inside so they bed down, or is it for standing inside only? Your van pic has me wondering now! They are so darling, and I'm glad Felix has friends. Great work all of you ❤!


The barn has a sand floor for them to lay on in the warmer months. When it gets cold, I'll add a thick layer of straw to help them stay warm. 



Puppy Love said:


> They are adorable! Like Streetcar I am curious about their barn and how they use it. Also, how do you get them in the van? I'm guessing you start that when they are young so they are accustomed to it?


All my alpacas have been adults when I have gotten them, so they have had to learn as adults to climb into the van. I have developed a system though, to make them more willing to get in. I open the trunk and side doors so it is less scary (not a dark hole with no escape). I bring one alpaca to the trunk and the others to the side doors. As herd animals, they want to be with each other and will jump into the van to make this happen. The first few times, it takes a little coaxing (using halter pressure and sometimes a nudge from behind) to get them comfortable climbing into the van. Once I build their trust and they realize that climbing into the van is safe, they do it pretty easily.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'd so love to be driving and have a van full of alpacas drive up beside me!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you very much for explaining 😊!! I did not know if they sleep standing or lying down. Would love to have some!


----------

